# infiniti m30



## Guest (Aug 25, 2002)

Question does anyone know some good websites about these cars? I saw a really clean example of an m30 the other nite. Then I found out it was rear-drive...


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

I am jsut surprised to see so many TN connections online. I guess people longing to reach out to the real world.

There is one long thread at Fresh Alloy about M30s for people interested in these cars.


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

i can't remember what it's japan twin is, maybe the cima or leopard, but the m30's over here came with the vg30e (same engine as the 84-89 300zx). they only came with an auto if i remember correctly. you could probably make it a pretty sweet car by dropping in a vg30et with the 87-89 turbo 5-speed. that would be fun. if the car is the leopard's twin then they had the vg30det in there which had bigger head ports than the vg30dett over and sports 255 hp and 255 ft lb of torque i believe. that would be a very awesome swap!

here is the Nissan Leopard. It's an 86. i'm not sure when the body style was different but this car did have the vg30det. it pulled around 240 something horsepower (185 kilowatts if you would like to convert it over).


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Its the Leopard. In 1993, the two door Leopard became a 4 door J. Leopard Ferie that was known as the J30 in the USA.

The M30/Leopard came with the VG30DE found in the NA 300ZX Z31 series. All US M30s were AT while Japan had this engine, the turbo version, and a 2.0liter turbo engine though I don't recall exaclty which one. 

As for engines that can fit in the M30/Leopard:

VG30DE/VG30DETT
SR20DET
RB20DET
RB25DET
RB26DETT

Now, some engines will need custom motor mounts and other tweaking to be made to work, but they all will fit. I have seen every engine listed in an M30/Leopard.

Here is a cool link for those interested in the M30:

http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=Q45&Number=67277608&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1 

After over a decade, its nice to finally see there are people out there who are into the M30.


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

the 2.0 liter turbo is a VG20DET... i want to see one of those. I bet that thing is a torquey sob for a 2 liter.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

i thought these things came with that engine fj20det?


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Nope, VG30 or VG20 in Japan. Check out the Leopards in the Fresh Alloy thread. There is a lot of potential for one as a sleeper as its not a played out Honduh and no one really knows about them.


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

I'd love to get one of the convertible's and turbo it. Then pull up to one of those little hatchback rice containers and shock the hell out of them (up to the speed limit of course). Sleeper of course


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

the M30 had the VG30E, not the DE. The leopard did not use the E, from what i can tell the leopard was available with the VG30DE, VG30DET, VG20DE, and VG20DET.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

what engine is in the m45 now it says v8 and the q45 how many diffrent engines has nissan come out with in the us since 1990?


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

M45 is the same engine as Q45 (VK45DE).

1990 and up: VH45DE, VH41DE, VK45DE, VG30E, VG30DE, VG30DETT, VG33E, VG33ER, VE30DE, VQ30DE, VQ35DE, QR25DE, QG18DE, GA16DE, SR20DE, KA24E, KA24DE

what am i missing?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Looks like you named them all. I wouldnt mind picking up one of those 3.5L V8s used in the R390. dropping that into a M or Q would be nice.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

The 4.5l in he Q45 can mate to the Z32 tranny...if that engine would fit. I doubt it would though and you would have to modify the drive shaft. I've seen SR20DET swaps and they give plenty of power.


----------

